

How Mailgun Uses Docker And Contributes Back  - julien421
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/how-mailgun-uses-docker-and-contributes-back/

======
shykes
Sasha has been incredibly involved and helpful in the docker community. He's
one of my favorite sources of feedback on what should be fixed or improved
next on docker. You can't beat large-scale production experience :)

Thanks Sasha!

~~~
alexk
Thanks Solomon! It's a great tool to use, and I'm glad to see that Docker gets
wider and wider adoption at Rackspace. As a data point - almost all projects
in SFO office have adopted it one way or another.

------
TheMakeA
I am working on a similar tool in Node, called bon[1]. I'm glad to see so much
interest in Docker lately, it's a very exciting technology.

[1] [https://github.com/strapper/bon](https://github.com/strapper/bon)

